# How is your skin on clomid?



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi! Finished taking my last pills on Saturday (clomid 100mg) and since, my skin has been terrible. Have had a major breakout of spots on my face and back. Boooo Hooo ... just in time for all the Christmas parties  

Anyone else had this as a side effect? I know it must be the surge of hormones and it is for a greater good but ...   !!!!!

Mollie xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately I think it's one of those nasty side effects as hormones can effect our skin...I too got spotty outbreaks...looked like a hormonal teenager again.

Some women also experienced dry skin so spose it effects us all in different ways...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44130.0.html

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I got really bad dry skin anyways and yep it has made it worse  

But, if it works I can cope with anything


----------



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

After taking my first lot of clomid i had really bad spots on my face and back, but around mid cycle cd14 my spots started to clear up and my face is actually clearer than its been in years!!! (i usally suffer with bad spots)


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Good to hear that it could clear up over the next few days. I'd love clearer skin as a side effect!! xxxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi mollie.I suffered from dry skin but I am now on cd15 and the dry skin has eased some what.
The idea of it completely clearing your skin sounds great....wish that would work but more importantly lets hope these   bring bfp.
Take care.
Gossips


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Well I've been getting dry skin AND pimples! Bah!

Jaff
xx


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep I can join you all in the spotty dept, seem to of come out mid cycle, oh well nothing a thick layer of concealer won't sort out, just going to load the trowel now!


----------

